# Won't poop in designated area



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

Our Bella is nearly 2 yrs old (September 6) and was trained since a pup to do her business in a designated area of pine straw in our yard. Over the past 3 months she refuses to go there. We have to take her down to the woods behind our house. While we are reluctant to do this, my bigger issue is that she is controlling the situation and it seems to me that she is setting herself up to be the alpha by not doing what she is asked and had previously done. Or is she just being her vizsla stubborn self. Ideas anyone


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Why can't she poop where she wants? Have you tried removing and replacing the straw? Maybe it smells off or even may have startled her somehow. V's are weird.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Being alpha isn't about the place she wants to poop. Typically, they like their spots, and if they change them, there's usually a reason: Maybe she was spooked by something, maybe there's a weird smell there, maybe she got a little pricker in her paw. 

If she "Refuses" to go there, I'd respect that and not make a big deal over it. You can try to change the pine needles and clean the area or just move it and see if it removes whatever the irritant was.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you clean her designated area regularly?
If you don't, it may be why she is looking for a new one.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus only poops in the woods.
Only poop I clean up on the lawn is from the neighbor’s dog. hahaha
This is also my same dog that got a bladder infection because he would only pee in the snow.
Funny to watch him in the spring run all the way down to the corner of the yard where there was a 3 foot by 3 foot patch of snow left just to pee.
Once the snow was gone he held it for a few days.
:-[
I agree they do like to pick their spots
8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

look @ it from a V's view - PIKE marks his territory - simple as that !! just part of a alpha pup !!!!!


----------

